# Solved my IBS-D



## Darkice (Nov 26, 2010)

I can't really say where I work but I can talk about my schedule. I work a 12.5 hour shift that rotates between days and nights every 3 or 4 days. Yes it’s a nightmare. I have been doing this for about 8 years. About a year into it I started getting IBS-D and I never really thought about it. I would get a 2 minute warning saying "Run to the bathroom NOW!" It took several years of this before my wife forced me into the Doctors office. Yep its IBS-D. I did my own research because my doctor wasn't very helpful. I bought a couple large boxes of Align and now take one every morning with 3 packs of oatmeal. I no longer go to the bathroom every 2 hours. Only once or twice a day and it’s a normal stool. If I feel like I need to go there is no more sense of urgency. I can actually wait a couple more hours and be fine. The bloating and Pain in my stomach is also gone. No more gas. Today after work im going to pick up some caltrate plus because i heard it also does wonders in small doses several times a day.The cool thing is i can now eat whatever I want and it doesn't affect my IBS.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Wow! This is so good to hear! Thanks for sharing with us.I am very happy that you found something to help yourself and May it continue!


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Nov 2, 2010)

I found that just plain oatmeal did the same for me.I eat a large bowl of oatmeal with a spoon of sugar and hot water every morning.My bowels are 99%, my problem is some foods cause other problems, like muscle spasms, ear infections and lesser symptoms.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

what's align?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

http://www.aligngi.com/


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Align did not do anything for me.


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Is there an equivalent to Align in UK?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I think you can buy it on Amazon... Why not try looking it up there?


----------



## Koldoon5 (Dec 1, 2010)

I've used Sustinex and it's been helping a lot


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Thsoe of you that Align and other probiotics worked for. Did you eat them on an empty stomach or together with a meal?


----------



## steve1124 (Dec 4, 2010)

I bought ALIGN at meijers, it went well for a month or so, I went to get more align and I thought is the cheaper brand the same quality, apparently not. It did not help. I am in the process of trying other type of over the counter help. I just ate oatmeal this morning because I heard it was ok for ibs people, whoa, tore my stomach up. Still looking for ways to control it.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I find that with porridge or oatmeal in the US, it is a balancing act with how much you can tolerate before it makes the IBS worse and especially in the morning.I find things that contain oatmeal,biscuits or flapjacks(granola bars) are very easy on my IBS and tasty too.


----------



## J Beith (Dec 6, 2010)

The only problem that I have with Align is that it only has one strain of bacteria in it. In my case it is much more beneficial to take a probiotic that has 13 or more strains. The one I use is Super Sheild. It is also enteric coated which means that the pill is not broken down in by the stomach acids, it isn't released until it hits the small and large intestine where the bacteria is needed. Thank you Darkice for sharing! I'm glad Align worked for you. Probiotics are amazing!







~J


----------



## amstayton (Dec 9, 2010)

I work for a company, Nature's Chemistry, which is the largest supplier of chia in North America. We have had great feed back from our Running Food chia customers (www.runningfood.com) and what a miracle chia has been for their IBS. Hey, a 100% all natural supplement that not only helps IBS symptoms but has outstanding health benefits.... a no brainer for me! and I am an IBS sufferer as well! Check out this testimonial: *"I have been on Running Food Chia for about three weeks. I have taking it daily. I have suffered with IBS for 5+ years and I noticed an improvement almost immediately! Actually, I have not had an issue with my IBS since I started taking the Running Food Chia. It has been such a relief for me. I also have type II diabetes and have not had a spike in my sugar since starting on Running Food." -Susie-73 years old office workerUpdate on Susie: 2.2010 blood drawn 5.2010 blood drawn (after on Chia for 8 weeks) TOTAL TRI HDL LDL 180/152 183/116 45/49 98/80 *


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

amstayton said:


> I work for a company, Nature's Chemistry, which is the largest supplier of chia in North America. We have had great feed back from our Running Food chia customers (www.runningfood.com) and what a miracle chia has been for their IBS. Hey, a 100% all natural supplement that not only helps IBS symptoms but has outstanding health benefits.... a no brainer for me! and I am an IBS sufferer as well! Check out this testimonial: *"I have been on Running Food Chia for about three weeks. I have taking it daily. I have suffered with IBS for 5+ years and I noticed an improvement almost immediately! Actually, I have not had an issue with my IBS since I started taking the Running Food Chia. It has been such a relief for me. I also have type II diabetes and have not had a spike in my sugar since starting on Running Food." -Susie-73 years old office workerUpdate on Susie: 2.2010 blood drawn 5.2010 blood drawn (after on Chia for 8 weeks) TOTAL TRI HDL LDL 180/152 183/116 45/49 98/80 *


Interesting. Is this something I can take as a supplement or do I need to start baking?[edit] just found I can sprinkle it on to my meals...Anyone else tried this?


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

i used to eat oats/porridge every day. when IBS hit it turned the stuff into poison.


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

Darkice said:


> I can't really say where I work but I can talk about my schedule. I work a 12.5 hour shift that rotates between days and nights every 3 or 4 days. Yes it's a nightmare. I have been doing this for about 8 years. About a year into it I started getting IBS-D and I never really thought about it. I would get a 2 minute warning saying "Run to the bathroom NOW!" It took several years of this before my wife forced me into the Doctors office. Yep its IBS-D. I did my own research because my doctor wasn't very helpful. I bought a couple large boxes of Align and now take one every morning with 3 packs of oatmeal. I no longer go to the bathroom every 2 hours. Only once or twice a day and it's a normal stool. If I feel like I need to go there is no more sense of urgency. I can actually wait a couple more hours and be fine. The bloating and Pain in my stomach is also gone. No more gas. Today after work im going to pick up some caltrate plus because i heard it also does wonders in small doses several times a day.The cool thing is i can now eat whatever I want and it doesn't affect my IBS.


So obviously your IBS was being caused by some type of bacteria imbalance that the Align straightened out. Thats awesome that you've figured out how to cure your symptoms so easily. I wish Align or any probiotics did the trick for me.


----------

